# ms 1722 bulb for router



## wstavisky (Nov 30, 2011)

Does anyone know the voltage and wattage of a router bulb ms1722?
There are no markings on the bulb that I have.

Thanks, Bill


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Maybe mentioning make/model of the router it's used in might be helpful.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

What is the model number I did a long search and didn't come up with it. Stanley was bought by bostitch sometime ago. If you could post a pic of the bulb. It probly is 110volt that is what the router is and it probly has no slow start so the full 110 volt ???


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Del, it might be an automotive bulb too. My Craftsman has one.. secondary winding in motor produces 12v to power the bulb.


----------



## wstavisky (Nov 30, 2011)

*MS1722 bulb*



del schisler said:


> What is the model number I did a long search and didn't come up with it. Stanley was bought by bostitch sometime ago. If you could post a pic of the bulb. It probly is 110volt that is what the router is and it probly has no slow start so the full 110 volt ???


The model # is GA-H279A


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I would measure the AC voltage at the socket with a multimeter. Its probably either near 12V or 120V.

The watts are probably not an issue if you have the correct voltage and base! Most likely only a few watts.


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Look here these are 120v 130v and 155v bulbs look similar, might look for a sewing machine bulb at Walmart usualy those are 120v 

Candelabra (E12) Results | Bulbs.com

Hard to tell if it is candlabra base or miniture candlabra base from the photo, a tape measure included in the shot of things always helps ref the size. 

Kristin

PS- did you get that buger undeneath a magnifier, I know my eyes often can't find markings w/o a good bright light and magnifyer


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Kristin D said:


> Look here these are 120v 130v and 155v bulbs look similar, might look for a sewing machine bulb at Walmart usualy those are 120v
> 
> Candelabra (E12) Results | Bulbs.com
> 
> ...


----------

